#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 劃過星空的瞬間(2013.8.27)

## 白拓

恩恩......哈囉大家好：3
這是本狼第一次寫小說喔
雖然故事成形很久了
但是直到現在我才將它寫出來OAO

故事中有些腳色的設定尚未定案
因此在這誠徵友獸讓我亂寫喔XDD
要報名的友獸直接在下面留言即可
而且必須註明：
種族：狼
名字：賽德
體型：普通偏瘦削
毛色：雪白
特徵：深邃的棕色眼眸
性格：我就是我
能力：看破萬物的白托比斯特之眼
＜以上為範例＞
中途插入也是可以喔，我會找適當時機安排出場的OwO
大概就是這樣子＞3＜

若有發現任何地方有古怪的
像是錯字，邏輯不通，或是前後矛盾等
都歡迎直接提出來喔

本狼一有時間就會盡快更新的
在此請大家多多支持囉>w<


*現在回覆與腳色報名事宜已經轉移到了新版面囉！
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55...0?goto=newpost

*

----------


## 白拓

皎潔的月光輕輕撒落大地，森林中氤氳緩緩舞著，隨著風徐徐吹過，一陣悉悉粟粟的聲音在草叢中響起。
「是誰？」一聲嬌喝，出自一隻有著玫瑰紅美麗毛皮的雌狼。
儘管四周只有潺潺流水和低鳴的蟲叫，但空氣中殘著一絲不一樣的氣味。
是狼！是狼的氣息！
但會是誰呢？這河畔位處於部族領地的邊緣地帶，不與其它部族相交界，而這裡距離聚落太過遙遠，除非是冰封大地沒有什麼獵物的日子，這兒是不會有狼來的。
雌狼又仔細得嗅了嗅，雖然氣息已極淡，依然能辨識出這不屬於她所知的任何狼。
所以是......外來者！
雌狼心中暗驚，全身肌肉不由得緊繃了起來。她低伏下身子，獠牙微微外露，腳掌踩著無聲的步伐向氣味的源頭潛了過去。
部落中自古流傳下來的故事中總是提到外來者的殘酷暴虐。即便都是同類，但是他們殺狼，甚至是吃狼！非得玩弄般地將整個區域的狼群屠殺殆盡，才會再度離去，消失無蹤。
因此，部族中一直以來有條極嚴厲的規定，那就是萬一發現了外來者，必須在第一時間通報高層，更可以無視當前任務，直接攻擊獵殺外來者，只要能力所及沒有危險之虞。
想到這裡，雌狼心中一緊，停下了腳步。此刻她正隱身於河岸小坡上的小樹旁，風聲一響，幾片葉子輕輕飄落。
驀地風向一變，氣味濃烈了起來，她已經離源頭十分之近了。雌狼目光朝河流一掃，瞬間，她看見了外來者。
是匹白狼！
一匹雪白毛色的狼橫臥在河邊草皮，一動也不動的。又過了片刻，只見雌狼雙眉輕蹙，因為那匹白狼始終沒有動彈一下，潔白的毛髮隨著微風飄逸拂動。
見白狼了無動靜，雌狼試探地走了幾步，確定似乎沒有危險後，她來到白狼的身旁。
月光下白狼的身軀就像籠罩著一圈淡淡光暈，一如他外來者的身份，如此的神祕令狼好奇。白狼瘦削的四肢，隱約看得出肌肉的線條。他胸腹緩緩起伏著，他沒有死，似乎昏迷或是睡著了。
雌狼知道自己的職責，也知道部族的規定鐵令如山，但對沉睡中的狼下殺手這件事，她從來沒想過。只因為他是外來者，就得毫不留情地除掉嗎？「這個世界，不是你死就是我亡，」長老的話言猶在耳「狼群之所以存在，是因為不集合大家的力量，就無法對抗這個世界，無法生存下去。」
閉了閉眼，平復自己紛亂的思緒，雌狼呼出一口氣。「對不起......」雌狼眼神微微一黯，舉起右爪在空中虛擬一下，瞧準了白狼的喉嚨，加勁抓下。

----------


## 白拓

我是誰呢？
白狼感覺自己漂浮在虛空當中，沒有過去，也沒有未來。無眼耳鼻舌身意，無色聲香味觸法。時空彷彿離他而去般，無盡的黑暗中，只有他的意識仍然存在。
我是誰呢？
他的內心只剩下這個疑問，我到底是誰呢？
「你不就是你嗎？」冷冷的話音未落，白狼猛地扭頭望去。
倏地，他看到了自己！
虛無之中彷彿有面無限延伸的鏡子，擋在了兩匹白狼中間。隔著這道無形之牆，一方驚愕交集，另一方卻顯得淡漠冷酷。
「你是誰？」白狼忍不住開口了。
「哈哈哈！我是誰？我不就是你嗎？」鏡中狼的笑聲中不帶一點溫度。
看著白狼不解的神情，鏡中狼饒富玩味地打量一番後說：「沒錯，我就是你，但你還是你。我是你心中最真實的投影，可以說，我是你的心。」
「心？這裡是......」
「這裡是心靈之海的最深處，也即是內宇宙，基本上不可能有生命接觸到這個領域的。」
「那我......」
「你，」鏡中狼又一次打斷白狼「你已經死了。」
「我死了？那又如何?」在鏡中狼的意料之外，白狼淡淡地說：「我早就死了。」
鏡中狼挑了挑眉：「是啊......你早就死了，連同心一起......」鏡中狼頓了頓「那你還在奢望些什麼？」
「我要知道我是誰？」白狼淡定地看著鏡中狼。
聽見這番話，鏡中狼的嘴角不知是有意還無意得咧了起來。
「明明當初是你自己選擇逃避，選擇遺忘的，事到如今又說些什麼來了？」鏡中狼的語氣不慍不火，但卻像在壓抑著什麼。
「過去的我做了什麼，那已經不重要，重要的是現在我必須知道我是誰？」
「必須？你憑什麼知道！？回答我，本我！！你憑什麼？」鏡中狼不復方才的冷靜高傲，他瘋狂嘶吼著。
「憑我就是我！我要知道我到底是誰？」白狼認真的說著。
鏡中狼不可思議地瞪著白狼。「還是這麼不負責任啊......呵呵！」他低下了頭，過了片刻才再度抬頭面向白狼「因為你的懦弱，你的膽小，你的不敢承擔，所以你決定封印全部的記憶，因為你再也沒有活下去的勇氣......」
白狼默默地聽著，不發一語。
「現在反悔了嗎......這樣的你，不覺得矛盾嗎？本我。」
「矛盾？本就無矛與盾之別。最強之矛和最強之盾，其最強本為一物。兩者相交，矛破不了盾，盾亦擋不住矛，矛盾最終只會融合，一如你我一般。」白狼如此說道「過去及現在的我，兩者本為同物，何來矛盾之說？」
好一陣子，二狼都沒有說話，只是靜靜的看著對方。
「既然如此，你能再度面對世界了吧？」鏡中狼忽然開口「就靠著你那無知的勇氣？」
白狼目光爍爍地看著他。
「那就去吧！」鏡中狼淡淡地說，同時黑暗慢慢消逝了，取而代之的，是無瑕的光輝。
「我不會幫你的，想要知道你是誰的話，就自己去追尋吧！」隨著整個空間漸漸亮堂起來，白狼與鏡中狼的距離也不斷減短。
就在白狼正驚疑這變化時，鏡中狼的雙爪電閃般地搭上白狼的肩膀。「再也不見了，本我。」
「等......」與此同時，空間已經亮到無法看見任何事物了，即使白狼奮力睜大眼也絲毫無鏡中狼的蹤影，只感覺到肩上有對厚實的腳掌拍了拍。
「醒來吧......！」
白狼猛然睜開了雙眼，映入眼簾的，卻是疾揮而來的利爪。

----------


## 幻影魔狼

名字 - 赤月
體型 - 偏向肌肉型
毛色 - 黑色
特徵 - 左眼上的雷電疤痕
性格 - 不問世事 當一生的獨行狼
能力 - 雙刀可以使出的攻擊都會 可以突然在別獸背後出現而不被發現

希望可以幫到白拓啊wwww

----------


## 狼の寂

名字- 銀月‧ 凱狄爾斯

體型- 體長:約莫 200cm (不含尾巴)  肩高:約莫 150cm   尾巴長度: 約莫 130cm

毛色- 銀白色

特徵- 臉上有著紅色圖騰,身體上有著藍色印記。

性格- 表面上看似冷酷,但對於一些獸卻是意外的熱情。 不太愛說話、喜歡獨處、非常孤傲(?
不喜歡太過認真於一些非重要之事,不喜歡殺生(?

能力- 寒冰之力。 
能夠隨意的用冰製造出任意物體,其硬度遠大於金剛石。 
擁有能夠保護自己的能量壁,任何物質或是能量皆無法穿透,會被此能量壁自動擋下並將其凍結、最後粉碎。
能夠凍結一切物體與能量,包括時間。
擁有約莫20倍音速的移動速度。
身體部位受到傷害時能夠於瞬間藉由凝結水氣來生長回來(唯有頭部不行)。


其他詳細可參考    http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55...95%85%E4%BA%8B

----------


## 斯冰菊

狼名：斯冰菊，字易霄，號黃靛紫凍逗腐狼。

體型：狼型體長160公分(含尾巴)，尾巴長40公分。肩高85公分。
        狼人型身高180公分，尾巴同樣長40公分。

毛色：黑白雙色。基本上來嗥背面黑、腹面白，尾巴也一樣。

特徵：脖子上的項鍊，詳見狼人設。在狼群中的地位是歐米茄。

性格：酷愛耍凍搞笑，個性樂天相信個狼會成功！

能力：吟詩、作對、寫小說。絕技「絕對零度冷笑話」能讓全球陷入冰河期，此招數平時以10之倍數分之一使用，如同《KERORO軍曹》中安哥爾‧摩亞的啟示錄攻擊。氣溫越低效果越強，溫度在攝氏零度以下能發揮10倍功力！40度以上則完全不能發揮。

狼設：http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads....png(感謝青燦囉！！！)

狼人設：http://i.imgur.com/N65gtv8.png(這也是青燦的傑作喔！！！)

那麼本狼就期待著出場的那一天。評論將於本週內發表。

----------


## 白拓

(謝謝以上三位囉，真是幫了我大忙＞3＜本狼會盡快讓你們出場的！另外歡迎有興趣的友獸不要害羞(？)趕快來報名喔，還有名額喔~)



危急中不及細想，白狼頭急急向旁一側，身體順勢滾了開來。
「嘩啦啦!」沒想到白狼這一躲避，竟然就這麼跌落河中。
慌亂之下，白狼連忙站穩腳步，此刻他渾身濕透，晶瑩的水滴連珠般滑落，在河面擾出一圈圈漣漪。
河流映著明月波光粼粼，點點鱗光顯得河面特別寬闊，但其實並不深，就白狼的身高而言，水位僅僅達到他的前臂下端，但溫度卻有如隆冬的寒冰，異常的低。
白狼微微喘著氣，這時他已經完全清醒過來了，冰冷的河水如針般刺激他的大腦神經，儘管眼中還帶有迷濛，但現在終於看清楚欲致他於死地的是何狼了。
一切發生不過數息之間，雌狼見一擊不中也不追擊，反倒是退了一步，潛神觀察敵人。
事實上方才白狼張眼的那一剎那，雌狼早已驚得彷彿一顆心就要跳將出來似的，心臟碰碰碰地狂跳著。
而已經揮出的右爪不及收回，但去勢方向確實受到了影響。儘管如此，銳利的狼爪依舊在白狼頸部拉了一條長長的豁口。
此刻白狼脖子上的傷口正在淌血，但他自己彷彿無所知覺般，只是目光不解得看著雌狼。
雌狼眼見白狼似乎傷得不重，暗暗鬆了一口氣，不知為何，她心底不希望白狼因此而身受重傷。
明明就是外來者，為什麼我還會手下留情呢？或許只是自己不曾偷襲暗殺狼吧！這種事情對目前的我來說，果然還是太勉強了些。雌狼在心裡這麼說服自己。
「妳是誰？為什麼要攻擊我？」白狼見對方始終不發一語，先開口問了。
「這裡乃是月牙一族的狩獵場。外來者，報上你的名字和目的！」雌狼有些生澀得說。
「妳的意思是這整片森林都是你們的？」
「是的，你已經侵入我們狼族的領地，每隻月牙狼都得誅而殺之。」
「太蠻橫了吧！？即便路過而已也會有生命危險？」白狼不禁瞪大了眼說。
「獨行狼的話我們會警告，但你不同......」雌狼話鋒忽然一轉「你不是獨行狼，你身上沒有任何一絲星語森林的氣息，而你也不是其它部族的成員，你是外來者！」
「外來者又如何？這不構成妳偷襲我的理由吧？」
「傳說外來者的到來，會毀滅所有狼群。我只不過是在做我該做的事罷了！」雌狼聽見偷襲二字臉龐微微一熱，隨即反駁道。
「傳說僅僅只是傳說，你們就為了這麼可笑的理由傷害生命嗎？」白狼左掌一踏，濺起數朵水花「如果說外來者殺狼的話，那不管目的為何，你們的行為是一樣的。」
雌狼聽了為之一僵，說不出話來。
「非我族類，其心必異呀！」好半天後，雌狼才又開口輕聲說道。
「這是僅僅只是生存的手段啊，不是拿來消滅異己者的藉口！」
「但若不這麼做的話，狼群將再也無法存活下去......」
「所以哪怕是髒了妳的爪，污了妳的心，妳也要妳的狼群活下去嗎？」
雌狼垂下目光，不再和白狼四目相接。她看向自己的雙爪，難道真的錯了嗎？自己只是想......一直陪伴在我身旁的大家，能夠繼續活下去而已呀！
想到這裡，雌狼緩緩抬起頭，眼睛卻瞥見白狼所站立的附近水流漾著異樣的紅光。仔細看去卻猛地心頭一跳，白狼頸上的傷口汩汩淌出的鮮紅血液，已經流遍他的胸膛以及前腳，但他卻彷彿毫無知覺般，兀自凜然地看著雌狼。
「你的傷......」
「什麼傷？」白狼奇怪地問道。話音剛落，驀地一股巨大痛苦在脖子處迸裂而出，白狼只覺眼前一黑，接著就什麼都不知道了。

----------


## 白拓

不知過了多久，白狼再度張開眼睛，發覺自己正平躺在草地上。那母狼呢？白狼剛動了動身體，頸部撕裂的痛覺瞬間襲上大腦，他咬緊牙關才不致於叫出聲來。
「還不要亂動，你的傷口很深，再進行運動的話可能會傷到動脈。」
原來雌狼尚未離去，她收攏腳爪端坐在白狼腹側兩三步外。白狼小心得移動頭的角度，才又看見雌狼碧綠的眼眸。
「傷口我已經稍微清洗治療過了，你就安心地養傷吧。」
雌狼伸出左掌輕放在白狼的右肩上。
「不殺我了嗎？」
「......我不知道。」過了半晌，雌狼才輕輕說道。
「嗯？」
「我已經不知道什麼是錯誤的，什麼是正確的了。我所做的一切，只不過是想保護我重要的狼而已。但我也並不想傷害任何一隻狼......」雌狼吁了一口氣「所以我決定帶你參加明天晚上的大集會。你的命運，就交由狼群來抉擇吧！」
「大集會？反正我也沒有力氣逃跑了，就隨妳吧。」白狼苦笑了聲。他腦袋到現在還有些暈眩，全身酥筋軟骨的使不上力氣，似乎正是失血過多的症狀。
「你叫什麼名字？」白狼忽然冒出這麼一句。
「恩...我的名字叫做吉娜。」雌狼不知為何微笑了一下「你呢？」
「我...我不記得了。」白狼神情黯然地說。
「咦？」
「我是誰，我叫什麼名字，我的過去發生了些什麼事情，我全都記不起來了。」白狼露出苦笑「我失去了所有的記憶。我只記得一睜開眼睛，就有一隻母狼要我的命，哈哈。」
「是嗎......」吉娜一時不知該說什麼才好「先睡一陣子吧！我們黎明的時候再動身。」
「嗯…」白狼也確實疲憊，他閉上雙眼，不多時便沉沉睡去。

*******

夜色很快就褪去了。隨著鳥叫聲漸雜，白狼抽抽耳朵，眨著眼睛醒了過來。他起身半瞇著打個大哈欠，伸了個又長又痛快的懶腰，這才舒服得望向四周。
此刻遠方天際才剛露出魚肚白，淡淡晨光輕灑而下，一顆顆露珠如同水晶般閃耀著。
吉娜還在夢鄉之中，就在離白狼幾條尾巴遠的坡腳旁，毛髮泛著紅寶石的光澤。白狼看著吉娜長長的睫毛，心中默默做了一個決定：他必須離開。他不屬於這個地方，他連自己是誰都不知道，他必須靠自己找出答案。白狼感覺腳步有些虛浮，體力似乎尚未恢復，這時候是無法戰鬥的，但是逃跑的話，他還做得到。
白狼剛邁出數步，又回過頭來望了吉娜一眼。她就是自己有記憶以來認識的第一匹狼呢！以後卻不知道何時才會再相見了。想到這裡，他不禁有些寂寥的感覺。
想不到這時一隻白腹藍羽的鳥兒，忽地落在吉娜耳旁，大聲地唱起歌來。白狼心底才剛叫了聲糟，吉娜便彈彈耳朵醒了過來。
「呃…早安。」白狼有點尷尬地說。
「早安。你也起來了呀？」吉娜伸伸懶腰「你站在那裡做什麼？」
「那個......沒事，哈哈哈。」總不能回答說「安安我要逃走囉」吧？白狼只好傻笑。
「身體好多了嗎？」
「恩，好多了。」白狼聽得出吉娜語氣中的關切。現下傷口已經癒合完畢，除了裡邊還有些刺痛和體力支外，確實沒有什麼大礙了。
「那真是太好了。」吉娜笑著說，接著便起身到河畔喝了些水，理起毛來。白狼則無所適從地呆立在原地，不知該怎麼才好。
「賽德！」吉娜忽然說道。
「什麼？」
「我剛剛幫你想到的名字，」吉娜雙眼看著滔滔河水,眼裡似乎帶了些什麼「奧賽德(outsider)。」
「奧賽德嗎？」白狼微笑了一下「真是適合我的名字。」
「你喜歡這名字嗎？」
「名字只是個符號，無所謂的。」白狼淡淡笑說。
不一會，吉娜梳理完畢。「走吧！」她鼻頭朝極遙遠外的山脈一指「今晚的大集會，將會在月亮升到最高點時開始，我們時間不多了。」
「恩。」賽德應了一聲。既然自己會出現在月牙狼族的領地，那麼或多或少，自己的身份肯定和這有所聯繫。旅程，就從這裡開始吧！賽德不再細想，跟在吉娜身後，兩匹狼奔向森林的深處。

----------


## 白拓

「沙沙！」一隻松鼠感到奇怪地豎起了耳朵，咕嚕嚕轉轉眼睛，他停下手邊的工作，探頭往枝椏下瞧了瞧。「沙沙！」這次的聲響明顯大了點，也近了些，只見不遠處的草叢一陣顫動，倏地竄出一白一紅兩道殘影，幾乎是眨眼之間，還沒待得松鼠看清楚來者是誰，就又消失在視野中。松鼠急忙朝這兩隻不明生物的去向看去，卻哪裡有他們的蹤跡，而他們所經過的地方帶起了漫天的樹葉，雜亂地在林間舞著。松鼠呆了呆，又繼續將身旁一顆顆的漿果奮力地塞進已經滿到不能再滿的樹洞。

自從進入森林之後，吉娜就不再說話，而是領著賽德一路往森林深處奔去。賽德耳畔充斥的，只有不斷試圖阻擋自己的風的呼嘯聲。

好快！真的好快！賽德察覺到吉娜持續地加快腳步，也不知是急於趕回部族，還是有心想試自己一試。賽德沒有多想，每當吉娜提高速度，他也隨之加快步伐，距離吉娜始終維持在一根尾巴的寬度，沒有落下過。

但是過了不久，賽德發現一件奇怪的事。

這片森林樹木的分布有疏有密，有的寬敞的足以讓數十隻狼躺著曬太陽，有些則是密集到連猴子扯著藤蔓晃蕩也會撞樹。從一開始他們的目的地就未曾變動，直直地朝狼群大集會的山脈進發。換句話說，位移和路徑是相同的一直線，而這條直線勢必通過許多樹林集約生長的地帶，這對賽德來講是個大麻煩，但吉娜卻絲毫不當一回事，只見她保持高速衝向幾乎連成一片的「樹牆」，幾次閃動間，紅色的身影已經消失在層層樹林，而賽德只得打疊十二分精神，九彎十八拐地竄將進去。

起初賽德認為吉娜擁有穿透物質的能力，但隨後證實自己的猜想錯誤，他看見在吉娜所跑過的地面，樹根乃至樹幹上，確實有幾道淺淺的爪痕，證明她的腳掌曾經踩踏在上面。那麼只有一個答案，就是吉娜的瞬間加速度高到一個不可思議的程度，而她的神經反應也完全跟得上那迅雷般的動作。

到底是怎麼辦到的？賽德跑動間潛神思考這個問題。這時，前方迎來兩棵大樹，間距並不短，不過若以他們兩匹狼的角度看去，兩樹的縫隙狹窄到僅能容一隻野兔躍過。吉娜再度躍起，豔紅的尾巴甩動之間，身體高速向前突進。此刻賽德全神貫注地緊盯著吉娜，他想看見她的動作，每一分每一毫，他要看見！這一瞬間，空間似乎發生了某些變化，賽德覺得空氣濃稠了起來，四隻腳感到滯礙難行，他得從身體迫出更強大的力量方能繼續移動。而與此同時，從賽德眼中望去，世界不再是平常所見的色彩，而是萬物的向量，速度，與軌跡！

吉娜右掌一翻，爪子搭上第一棵樹的樹幹，接著借力一踏越過，赤紅的身軀如影子般迅疾地射向下一棵樹，倏地，賽德察覺到一絲不對勁，吉娜加速閃動間，體表產生了一層淡淡的色彩扭曲。這是怎麼回事？賽德心中才冒出了這個想法，一片落葉恰巧擦過吉娜身旁，在葉子接觸到那不明的扭曲時，原本輕飄飄的飛落卻忽然急墜而下，就像......就像自由落體運動被加速了好幾倍一樣。

樹葉所受的重力一直都是不變的，沒有理由會忽然有股力量將它拉扯向下，也就是說......
原來如此！時間，吉娜能控制時間的流速！

賽德瞬間明白了。

吉娜可以將自身的時間流速調到極快，而在相對時間較慢的賽德來看，吉娜的身影當然是動如脫兔，疾若電閃。打個比方，兩隻狼跑一百米所耗費的力氣和真正時間是一樣的，但吉娜可以將整個過程時間壓縮，儘管兩者做的功完全相同，不過由於時間流速的影響，吉娜自覺花了5秒跑完全程，然而在賽德眼中，卻像只花了不到1秒。所以吉娜的速度並沒有任何異常，一切都只是「相對時間」的問題。而她體外的奇怪現象想來就是高速移動帶動空氣密度產生差異，又因觀察者所處時間段的不同，才造成了的光學扭曲。

當然也有可能是吉娜將自身以外的時間流速降低，只是那樣一來所需要的能量接近無窮的龐大，普通一個生命怎麼可能辦得到？所以結論自然只會是前者了。
這麼想一切都說的通了。賽德不禁開心了起來。
「啪搭！」「碰！」俗話說樂極生悲，正當賽德沉浸於發現的喜悅之間，他先是被第一棵樹根絆了一跤，接著硬生生撞上第二棵樹幹。而撞擊的力道之大，把樹搖得一晃一晃的，驚飛了不少鳥兒。
「嗚呀......好痛！」賽德一掌捂著頭爬起身，搖搖頭試圖清醒自己被星星圍繞的腦袋，此時他發現四周又回復成原來的樣貌，繽紛的顏色再度回歸萬物。剛才那種能看清一切的狀態是自己的能力嗎？可惡，頭好痛！眨巴眨巴眼睛，只見吉娜正站在賽德數步之前，抿著嘴笑看著他的拙態。當賽德抬起頭氣惱地瞪眼時,吉娜終於忍俊不禁，偏過頭噗哧笑了起來。
「......哼哼！有什麼好笑的？」賽德耳根子有些發熱，語氣透著一絲尷尬。
「沒什麼。」吉娜格格笑著說。
「就不相信妳沒有撞過樹！」
「確實沒有啊，這是我第一次看到小狼以外的狼撞到樹呢。」
「騙狼！」
「真的！」
就在對話一來一往之際，吉娜忽地耳朵一豎：「等等......」伏下身子悄步走向林子的一邊。
「跟著我。」吉娜輕聲說。
賽德不明所以，但仍舊學著吉娜低下身子，盡量放輕腳步跟了過去。不久後，沙沙聲響間，吉娜蹲伏在一堆草叢中停下，凝神往外看。賽德也把頭湊近，透過枝葉的縫隙看去。
一隻高大的白鹿映入眼簾，米白的毛皮上散落淡淡鵝黃斑點，牠頭顱生著一對巨大的叉角，閃耀著金屬的光澤。
「是叉次鹿。」吉娜嘴角揚起一抹好看的微笑「我們的午餐。」
「咦？」
「你在這邊守著，等會我會從對面的樹叢出來佯裝攻擊，趁牠驚慌逃跑的時候，賽德你就直接衝出來，一口咬開他的喉嚨。」
「牠的那對角......」
「嗯，那對角是叉次鹿唯一，也是最強的武器。角的硬度不下普通合金，尤其是頂端極其鋒利，正面對上了，就算是成狼也只有被開腸剖肚的份。」吉娜認真地說「但這是狩獵，不是決鬥。只要抓準時機就行了。」
「我知道了。」賽德點點頭。如果能進入剛剛的那種狀態，一擊必殺的確不是什麼難事。只是不知道能力的發動條件是什麼？賽德回憶了一下，莫非是精神高度集中嗎？
「開始行動。」吉娜見賽德答應了，便不再浪費時間，無聲無息穿過草叢繞了過去。
事實上狩獵的行動分配吉娜有花些心思在上頭。由自己擔任挑釁的任務，萬一叉次鹿不逃反撲，她憑著時間能力還可以戰鬥或是撤退。與其把危險的行動交給賽德這隻會撞樹的狼，還不如讓他躲在安全處突擊，成功率反而比較高。
賽德此刻隱身於一棵老樹旁，從條條垂絲間，他可以看到叉次鹿正悠閒地散步吃草，全然不知殺身之禍已經到來。賽德屏氣寧神，腳爪絲毫不敢隨意移動。他知道自己沒有學過系統化的狩獵技巧，只能全憑本能來應對。
吉娜也已到達指定地點，就等待時機成熟。只見叉次鹿邁了數步，眼神警戒得朝四周望了望，耳朵也確定沒有收到任何奇怪的聲音後，又繼續低下頭啃食嫩草。
行了！就是現在！正當吉娜準備暴起時，意想不到的事情發生了。
片刻之前，另一邊的賽德見吉娜尚無動靜，便默默凝聚注意力，將心神高度集中。但過了幾秒，依然無法發動能力，賽德不禁有些頹然。不行用嗎？他暗自歎了一口氣。
突然間，賽德只覺身後風聲微響，接著一個物體便重重打在他的頭上，一時之間痛得他叫出聲：「唉唷！」話一出口，賽德隨即心道糟糕。果然叉次鹿已經聽到這聲不自然的低吼，牠身子突然一愣，接著便扭頭往吉娜藏身的地方狂奔而去。
這隻狼在做什麼？難道外來者都是笨蛋嗎？吉娜在心中暗罵，連忙急躍而出，向獵物揮爪抓下，所謂兵來將擋水來土掩，該怎麼辦便怎麼辦吧。
這頭叉次鹿的反應卻也不俗，牠眼角餘光撇見有道紅影朝自己撲來，頭顱斜斜向下一轉，登時牠自身左前方盡數被尖銳的叉角護住，吉娜見狀只得往旁閃避。就待得吉娜這麼一緩，叉次鹿後腿狂蹬，一發蹄衝進森林深處，眨眼間便去得遠了。
眼見新鮮的鹿肉就這麼跑了，吉娜不禁有些生氣。她走向賽德正想好好訓他一頓時，一陣吱吱喳喳的尖笑聲從樹冠層傳出來。吉娜抬頭一看，幾十隻灰毛大猴子正對著賽德嘻笑辱罵，而後者不高興地怒視著。
「一隻白毛笨狼，傻呼呼，呆兮兮，」為首帶動唱著的似乎就是猴王，周圍的猴子則亂哄哄地打著拍子。賽德低吼一聲，猛力向上一躍，但利爪的攻擊範圍卻差了數寸。猴王看賽德上不了樹，越唱越起勁。牠見吉娜走近，便換了歌詞接著唱下去：「二隻紅色慢狼，抓不到，吃不著......」
吉娜不給猴王機會唱完牠得意的主打歌，左爪迅速在空中一劃而過，瞬間一道衝擊波轟上猴王蹲坐的枝幹。枝幹爆裂聲中，猴王靈活異常地爬到另一棵樹梢，牠對樹下兩匹狼扮個鬼臉，還露出自己的紅屁股拍了拍，而旁邊的猴子都放聲大笑。見吉娜眼中殺氣一盛，猴王心知不妙，不等吉娜再次進行攻擊，一聲吆喝，帶著其餘的猴子連同吵鬧聲快速逃去，留下漫天的烏煙瘴氣。
「吊尾猴，」吉娜不等賽德開口「森林裡最不受歡迎的混混。」
「真討厭。」賽德揉了揉頭，上面腫起一個包。
「拿橡椰果丟其他動物是他們最喜歡的惡作劇之一。」吉娜輕推被用來當作凶器的圓形果實，給賽德一腳踢飛。
「抱歉，我搞砸了。」賽德低聲說。
「沒關係，這不全然是你造成的。」吊尾猴的惡作劇往往不知輕重，因此一向被狼群所厭惡。
「嗯......」過了片刻，賽德忽然問道：「對了,妳的能力是操控時間流速嗎？」
「沒錯......你看出來了？」吉娜驚訝地說。
賽德眼睛一亮，見自己的判斷無誤十分開心，於是咧嘴把推論一股腦兒說了出來。
「等等......你說你能看見我移動的軌跡？」
「對呀，只是我只進入那個狀態一次而已，並不曉得該如何正確發動它。」
「這能力......白托比斯特之眼？」吉娜的聲音低了下去，嘴裡不知說著些什麼。
「什麼？」賽德動了動耳朵。
「沒事，」吉娜頓了頓「我的能力叫做『永瞬』，能控制自身和外界的相對時間。」吉娜解釋道：「所以我的真正速度並沒有提高，而是需要的時間減短而已。」
「恩恩，我已經懂了。」某種程度上，「永瞬」已經突破了物理定律吧？賽德心中才想完，肚子便咕嚕咕嚕叫了起來。
賽德頓時尷尬不已，吉娜見狀也只能苦笑。
「既然獵物跑了，那我們繼續趕路吧，時間也不多了。」
「好吧。」儘管賽德肚子很餓，但也無可奈何。
兩匹狼再次啟程，這次他們沒有停下腳步，直直往遠方灰蒼蒼的山頭前進。
落日餘暉隱沒在群樹梢頭，當第一顆星出現在天際線時，狼群大集會的岩山已近在眼前。
「就快到了。」
「恩。」
吉娜和賽德在一條小溪旁稍作休息。舔了幾口冰涼甘甜的溪水，賽德覺得體力一點一點回到身體。正當賽德伸了伸隱隱酸痛的四肢，天空猛然暗了下來。
「這是？」明明已經入夜了，怎麼天色還會變暗？賽德心中納悶著。從四處漫延開來的黑暗彷彿有實質般，就像黑色的霧氣，揮爪將它撥開，下一秒又湧了回來。
一時之間，尚在梳理毛髮的吉娜還未發現這異象，但當她察覺到四周的光線逐漸消失，隱約伴隨著一隻龐然大物的哮喘聲時，一抹恐懼的氣味迸了出來。
「獵月熊！」

----------


## 龍金

小狼來報名了OWO/
種族：天狼族
名字：龍二．金空(喜歡簡稱龍金)
體型：骨架較一般狼大，比普通狼大一倍，體格中等
毛色：白，天藍、紅、黑、暗紫、橘紅(以上五種顏色會依情緒而改變)
特徵：有黑色粗眉毛，(自認)帥帥的八字鬍，右耳有一道3公分的裂口，頭部、頸部、四肢、尾端為天藍色毛，側腹兩旁有深藍色標誌，分別代表月亮和太陽，其餘毛色為純白，天藍色部分的毛髮會依情緒變化而改變，生氣為紅色，憂鬱為黑色，沮喪為橘紅，悲傷是暗紫，很開心則是比天藍更藍的顏色(我不知道怎麼形容那顏色XD
性格：和善，喜歡和群獸交朋友，但是生氣起來很可怕OWO
能力：控制大氣和天氣變化、雷閃(從爪子射出雷束)、落雷(在自身方圓兩百里產生平繁且雜亂的雷擊)

----------


## 龍金

白拓安安~
這裡是帥帥的龍金OWO/
白拓的文章寫得真的很好呢~
對四周景物的描寫和動作的刻畫都別出心裁
真要說有甚麼地方不好的話...
就是行距有點擠  看得有點困難而已
內容架構龍金個狼認為滿OK的OWO
不會跑不順(?
吉娜之於賽德... 我比較在意吉娜一時的心軟
不忍偷襲睡覺的入侵者 很有武士精神的母狼啊!
我喜歡!(?
而賽德究竟經歷了什麼創傷?竟然選擇封印自己的記憶?
讓我們繼續看下去...(喂!
話說我看到最後...終於知道為什麼白拓在聊天室談起獵月熊了...
原來如此..(癡笑
還有我聽說猴子的肉很不錯吃 如果可以請給賽德吃吃看=w=....
至於錯字OWO...
龍金我不確定是不是錯字 但還是問看看 
第四章第四段第五行的"而賽德只得打疊十二分精神"這句
打疊...有寫錯字嗎OAO?
因為我沒聽過打疊 可是又想因該是我見是淺薄才不知道有這詞
所以...
如果我推錯就抱歉啦QAQ((奇樂模式

----------


## 白拓

哈囉帥帥的龍金=w=
謝謝你的誇獎喔OwO
恩恩或許我應該寫一句就空一行出來
事實上我也覺得似乎有點擠=3=
吉娜很有「狼」的精神吧>w<喜歡就好www
賽德的記憶會隨著故事慢慢揭開的OwO敬請期待~
感覺獵月熊真是太OP了>A<不過沒關係，我已經想好要怎麼對付牠了030
狼族才不屑吃吊尾猴呢＞3＜因為牠們一整個很屁XDDD
打疊這個詞應該算是比較老的用法了
因為我是在金庸小說看到才拿來用的ˊwˋ
龍金不知道也算正常=3=(我好老的感覺QAO
最後謝謝龍金的回覆喔OwO超感謝的>w<

----------


## 極風

白拓真的好厲害
小說寫的好流暢
不知不覺就一直看下去  ><
很期待接下來的內容
要加油喔

----------


## 狼の寂

小拓的小說寫得很好喔~w
整體的內容感覺非常的流暢
完全沒有那種劇情接起來不太搭嘎的感覺

而內文的用詞非常不錯,感覺別有一番意境呢~
前幾章本來讓我以為是短篇故事,但是第四章卻出奇的長  XD

然後偷偷說一下
我覺得"白拓比斯克"這個名字好怪
感覺是 白拓 + 奇比斯克 拼湊而成的
這樣不就好像  小拓入贅到奇比那兒了嗎? XD (大誤


再來就是有關獵月熊的部分
小拓所提及的獵月熊是參考"狼與辛香料"裡面的那只巨大的"獵月熊"嗎?
如果是的話那我想主角可能會被一掌搧爆  XDD

根據狼與辛香料內的資料透露
獵月熊的尺寸可是超 IMBA 等級的

首先是於故事中提及的
「約伊茲被獵月熊一掌打爆,消失於世界上」 << 差不多是這樣
一掌就能打爆一整座森林 是真的很可怕  :jcdragon-err: 

然後再來是後來提及的部分
「獵月熊與連結著整座島嶼的巨大海妖(海怪)戰鬥,且最後勝出了」  <<  這個更可怕了...  O口O!!!

最後則是狼與辛香料 ED2 -Perfect World 的MV 中所出現的
獵月熊獨自坐在山上的孤獨背影
如附圖:


總之,就看小拓怎麼發揮囉!  XD

----------


## 白拓

To 極風

嘻嘻=w=
謝謝你喜歡喔
我會加油的＞口＜)/

To 小寂

因為是開頭所以比較短呀=3=
以後會越來越長小寂就敬請期待吧OwO
是「白托比斯特」喔＞3＜本狼還沒有要嫁呀XDD
獵月熊一開始的確想參考狼辛裡面的設定
不過看了小寂的敘述......
那已經是神話級的生物了吧O口O
(而且長得好像狗熊喔XDD
如果賽德完全狀態的話才能打贏耶(劇透中www
不過沒關係，獵月熊註定會GG
小寂就等我幫約伊茲報仇吧＞口＜)/

----------


## 黑倫

哈哈
白拓你的小說令獸期待越看越期待接下了
話說白拓比斯克有點難念
白拓跟寂小說兩個我都很期待

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

這篇小說前三章十分的流暢，如果照這個慣有的步調發展下去，
也許是狼版的貓戰士也說不定，但是隨著劇情發展到第四章，
顯然作者不想流於俗套，不過還是有兩個地方很奇怪，
一者，發現能力的敘述上，如果是一匹野生的狼，怎麼會用科學的字詞去描述雌狼的能力呢？
二者，將鹿角的硬度用強化合金表示，如果是出自一個文明種族之口，就順理成章了，怎麼會是由野生動物說出？
由此我推論為，作者所述的狼，其實原本是科學進步的人，只是因為某種原因導致身體都變成了野生狼。
是這樣的嗎？作者打算這篇朝科幻發展？
以上，就等新章來解答吧！

----------


## tobyhokh

獸名： 托比
獸族（種族）： 灰狼 (狼族與狼人友好聯盟成員)
性別： 公
體型：比一般狼偏強壯
特徵：口中有2顆特別長利齒 (有一點像劍齒虎的利齒)
屬性/系： 主要是電。(不過無特別事發生時，不會出現屬性。)
毛色：灰色
技能： 一說某獸，某獸便到！(？)、極速情報回覆、可自由在獸和獸人態形間變換。
武器：要看是什麼獸態︰如果是狼的話，是不用武器的。但如果是狼人的話，則有時會用槍。(有時也會同時拿盾牌，而且喜歡用M16自動步槍和曲尺手槍)
性格： 喜歡和別獸交朋友，喜歡自由，有時做事時可能會太衝動，但大多時間都是冷靜的。
能力：用槍的能力不錯。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿拓：

      《劃過星空的瞬間》真的讓本狼看得是欲罷不能呀！從開頭母狼獵殺外來狼的掙扎到兩狼開始學習相處，再到現在賽德與吉娜該如何對付獵月熊的危機，讓本狼的意念與心情隨著劇情起伏而波動，阿拓爪握讀者獸心態的功力可是有一定水準呢！

      錯誤上大概只有「嗯」打成「恩」，以及第三章有一處應該是六點的刪節號只有三點。除此之外本小說冒號幾乎看不到也是一大特色。基本上來嗥，這是一部發展值得期待的小說！ :wuffer_glee: 

      老實嗥本狼原本以為賽德真的有點笨拙，就像《ALPHA AND OMEGA》裡面的公狼主角韓福瑞一樣；但是看到第四章他超乎尋常狼的白托比斯特之眼，讓本狼赫然發現：他絕對不是普通貨色！至於他與吉娜還會擦出什麼令狼意想不到的火花呢？且讓咱們拭目以待！ :wuffer_laugh: 

      根據本狼最近與阿拓在臉書聊天室互嗥的內容，他表示在開學之前能寫到第六章，之後恐怕就得等到學測過後才能更新！讓咱們一起為他加油吧！凹嗚──────────！ :wuf_e_howl: 

                                                                                                 北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯評

                                                                                                              102/8/13    17:32

----------


## 白拓

To 黑倫

真的嗎?OwO
謝謝你喜歡喔XDD
我會努力把小說寫地更精彩的＞口＜)/

To 卡羅

(其實我有不少構想都是借鑒其它小說的XWX
哇噻卡羅你觀察地真仔細>w<
這兩個小地方我確實想了不少時間
只能說是世界觀的問題囉＞3＜
因為我沒有像小寂小虎那樣一開始先把整個世界作一個說明
所以請卡羅敬請期待囉OwO
最後有個問題可以請卡羅思考一下，那就是何謂科學呢?(劇情重點之一

To 冰菊

謝謝冰菊的提醒喔!我會多多注意的＞＜
這是本狼第一次寫小說，沒有冰菊說的那麼好啦(害羞XDD
事實上本狼開學後還是會繼續更新啦＞3＜
只是不知道能寫出多少來QAQ
總而言之，這部小說本狼一定會把它連載到結束的＞口＜)/
請大家多多支持喔OwO


第五章因為新的靈感所以劇情稍微變動了一下
現在正在苦思該如何下筆才好
大概下禮拜就會更新了
敬請期待~OwO

----------


## 悠輝夜

種族：狼
名字：悠輝夜
體型：普通偏小隻
毛色：偏銀的灰色
特徵：藍眼睛
性格：有點孤僻，小傲嬌
能力：簡單來說是風(?

麻煩小拓了(鞠躬

----------


## 凔藍

看到小拓寫的小說那麼好敝龍也想要來湊熱鬧XD (被踹

種族：龍
名字：凔藍
體型：大約兩隻狼的大小
毛(體)色：灰色
特徵：淺藍色的眼瞳, 右前腳是機械
性格：有點自卑
能力：操縱周圍的風

----------


## 黑倫

獸名：虎倫
獸族（種族）：虎族
性別： 公
體型：正常
特徵：機器翅膀
毛色：銀皮  黑紋   
武器：雙刃
性格：隨興但該認真就會認真
能力：隱身

----------


## 奇比斯克

種族：光的龍族
 名字：奇比斯克
 性別：公龍
 屬性：火術系、光術系屬性
 體型：155公分的小龍型態/六層樓高的巨龍型態
 毛色：白白的小龍/巨龍有白毛、腹部面是酪黃色，背後紅色髮
 特徵：純藍色的眼睛，鼻子上的紅色條紋，腿上的兩個箭頭花紋(巨龍型態的
 性格：很溫柔，有點遲鈍，笨笨傻傻的，有少龍病(就是被侍奉好好的大少爺個性)
 能力：召喚真世羽，以最強的能量波動轟炸，噴出巨燄烈火，發光驅魔
 巨龍武器：真世羽之劍

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

由於開始徵角，故移至角色扮演版，主筆請繼續努力︿︿

----------


## 白拓

「獵月熊！？」賽德聽出吉娜聲音中的驚懼，心下略略一緊，他凝神看向了眼前的這片黑霧。

四下出奇的寂靜，彷彿生物都逃走了似的，只剩細微的風吹草動。漸漸的，賽德的五感接收到了一個訊息，有個龐然大物正在靠近。而莫名地，賽德心中竟泛出了異樣的感覺，獵月熊......他似乎有種熟悉感。

「獵月熊是上古存在至今的強大獸類，單憑我們兩隻狼是不可能有勝算的！」吉娜急急地說完「逃吧！」

但就在此刻，夜風攪著黑霧翻翻滾滾之間，已將整個區域的林子籠罩在內，所有可見的事物被黑暗所吞噬，月光星芒皆不復見，取而代之的，是一對彷彿燃著血色烈焰的火球。

賽德已然明白，這雙透著滔天殺意的眼睛的宿主，便是他們此刻的大敵---獵月熊。
「來不及了。」很明顯的，獵月熊早已鎖定他們倆，施加在賽德及吉娜的壓迫感不斷加重。賽德右腳向後踏了一步，目光迎上了那熾熱嗜殺的雙眼。

「咯咯咯咯......」獵月熊咧嘴噴吐著濁重的鼻息，牠往前邁了一步，賽德只覺地面一震，群樹晃動著灑落大量的葉子，他不禁駭然。

單憑獵月熊散發的氣勢來看，賽德認為其絲毫不亞於高山險嶽，而獵月熊的身形大小似乎也正是如此。

獵月熊又前進了一步，搖晃著大地，撼動著賽德的神經。隨著危險逐漸逼近，賽德的思緒卻不起一絲波瀾，反而越發清晰了起來。

「如果我們打不贏的話......那麼一整個狼群呢？」賽德忽然說道。
吉娜一怔，隨即明白了。

這裡已經離部落相當接近，只需一聲長嗥，便可呼喚狼群前來支援。不過，為什麼獵月熊會出現在狼群聚集地如此之近的森林？狼群難道都沒有察覺到嗎？這幾個疑問瞬間浮上吉娜的腦海，接著又被拋了開去，現下不是思考這些問題的時候。

「我知道了，掩護我30秒。」吉娜迅速作出決定。

「嗯。」

在這什麼都看不見的黑暗當中，唯有近身戰打肉搏方有一線生機。

賽德舉步朝獵月熊衝去，但是在目不視物的情況之下，他被棵盤根錯結的老樹根狠狠絆了一跤，賽德翻滾數圈後，還沒來得及站穩腳步，一聲巨大的聲響破風而來。
「啪」的一聲，剛才阻礙賽德步伐的參天古樹已給獵月熊一掌打爆，掀起的沙塵翻江倒海般地推得賽德退了幾步。

不可能的......這破壞力，就算整個狼群也無法打倒牠！賽德發現自己完全低估了獵月熊的實力，這恐怖的巨力已經不是數量可以填補的，除非狼群中有能匹敵的佼佼者，否則再多狼也會被獵月熊當成螻蟻般揍成小餅餅。

當賽德正想出言警告吉娜時，另一頭，吉娜已經開始長嗥呼叫狼群：「嗷嗚嗚......嗚~~~嗚~」

獵月熊眼睛紅光一閃，細長的瞳孔定定地看向了吉娜。

「噶吼......」獵月熊咆哮一聲，踏動大地似地衝向了吉娜。

「快閃開！！」賽德見狀心中大急，也吼了出來。

但悠遠綿長的狼嗥仍不停歇。「嗚~~~」

「咯咯咯咯......噶吼！！！」獵月熊仰天大吼，再度揮掌拍落。

彷彿隕石墜地一般，獵月熊一擊之威將地面打出一個巨型陷落的坑洞，帶起的猛烈勁風夾雜著沙石刺得賽德睜不開眼。

衝擊波一圈圈從破壞點向外爆散，急速流動的風一時之間將黑霧沖淡了不少。藉由微薄的月光，賽德終於看清了獵月熊的全貌。那是一頭龐大如小山似的巨型黑熊，毛色不帶一點光澤，和那黑霧一樣，將光線都吸收殆盡。

「咯咯咯......」風這時已經緩了下來，但四周仍然飄散著煙塵。奇怪的是，這時獵月熊停下了動作，他那猙獰的頭顱緩緩轉動著，血紅的眼睛在塵霧中掃過一遍又一遍。看來獵月熊的雙眼能夠看穿黑霧，但似乎看不透漫天的塵土。

「吉娜！！」賽德擔心吉娜的安危，情急之下又是一聲大吼。

獵月熊耳朵輕輕一顫，接著以不符合他巨大身形的速度扭頭，甩出前臂橫掃而來。
雖然部分光芒能夠穿透微粒高密度散佈的空氣，但是視線依然受到極大的影響。賽德只聽得風聲爆響，連忙一個懶狼打滾避開，險之又險地閃過獵月熊這一掌。

「我沒事。」吉娜微喘著氣說道。方才求援的嗥叫在第三次轉折的時候給獵月熊打斷了，不知道狼群是否能明白自己所要傳達的訊息。

想到這裡，吉娜不禁遲疑了起來。若不是自身的能力與時間有關，剛剛獵月熊一掌就可能讓她再也看不見月亮了。而那駭狼的威力......尋遍部族，沒有任何一隻狼能夠對抗獵月熊，即便是狼王出爪，也沒有全身而退的把握。

該怎麼辦？吉娜凝神看向獵月熊。獵月此時又停下攻擊，方才牠那一擊把附近的樹木幾乎都掃倒了，形成一個扇形大空地。但這一下沒有揚起太多灰塵，反倒是將黑霧遠遠逼開，能見度一時之間提高許多。

「咯咯咯咯......」獵月熊緩緩地轉動頭顱，牠找不著牠的獵物躲藏在何處。賽德和吉娜正隱身於沙塵之中，面對這超乎尋常的力量，他們不敢輕舉妄動。隨著獵月熊龐大的身軀靜默，那謎樣的黑霧又慢慢回攏，看來不多時就會再度剝奪兩隻狼的視覺。一旦干擾獵月熊目光的沙石飄降回土地，那時對二狼而言，熊在暗狼在明，取他們兩匹狼的性命好比摧枯拉朽，不費吹灰之力。

獵月熊這時只需要以逸待勞就行了，相反地賽德和吉娜心底卻逐漸焦躁了起來。

就就在雙方僵持不下的時候，一聲狼嗥劃破了寂靜。「嗚嗚......嗷嗚嗚嗚嗚~」賽德和吉娜明白這聲長嗥所要傳達的意思，「撐住，七位阿爾法即將到達進行支援。」

但是，七隻阿爾法狼能夠與獵月熊相抗衡嗎？二狼同時遲疑了起來。獵月熊的攻擊已經到了打到即死、碰到即傷的程度。龐大的身體以及更加巨大的力量，說明量變產生了質變；儘管阿爾法能力傲視群狼，但在獵月熊眼中，說不定只如同蚊蟲叮咬一般，毫無用武之地。

無論如何，這總是個轉機，此時只需拖延時間便行了。吉娜和賽德作出了一致的判斷，接著便一前一後從藏身處疾奔而出。

獵月熊見塵霧中突然出現不尋常的擾動氣流，不多想便抬起左掌，惡狠狠地急拍而落。

*******

片刻之前，狼群集會岩。

這是一處位於山頂的岩石廣場，數十隻大大小小，毛色相異的狼兒或坐或臥，但表情都帶著一點嚴肅。

「月已至天頂，吉娜遲到了。」一隻黑毛蓋著白鬚的成年狼說道。

「她知道規矩的，莫非是遇上了什麼困難？」開口的是坐在集會廣場正中央的黑狼，他鼻樑到臉頰有一道醒目的傷疤。

「康納，」先前說話的黑白狼頓了一下，「難道是前幾天那件事嗎？」
「或許吧，」康納嘆了口氣，「沒想到那孩子還在為了......」

忽地，一聲狼嗥悠悠地傳了過來，將康納的後半句話給截斷了。康納雙眉微蹙，不發一語豎耳細聽。

「這是吉娜的訊息。」黑白狼驚訝得說：「她想告訴我們什麼？」

只聽得長嗥一共轉折了兩次，在第三次長音拔高的瞬間，嗥叫突兀地消失了。而下一秒鐘，一聲驚天動地的吼哮淹沒了整個山林。

康納霍地站了起來，臉色鐵青望向遠處。原來沐浴在月光之下的森林，此時卻一片黑暗，層層疊疊地被莫名難言的黑色霧氣覆蓋。

不等眾狼驚呼出聲，驀地康納只覺腳下一震，遠方的黑霧瞬間向外爆散，朦朦朧朧之間，顯露出一個小山般的黑影。那是一頭巨大無比，對月嘶吼的紅眼黑熊。

「獵月熊！」黑白狼不禁脫口而出。

「怎麼可能......在這麼近的地方？」一隻耳朵有著裂口，雪白毛髮披著天藍顏色的大狼不可置信得說。

狼群頓時起了些騷動。

「獵月熊在森林裡......不可能的！怎麼可能！？」

「這樣一來，獵物不都被嚇跑了......那我們吃什麼？」

「好可怕啊啊啊！」

許多狼不禁驚慌失措了起來。

「月牙的狼兒們，稍安勿躁。」康納沉聲說道。他銳利的眼神一一看向了陷入恐懼的狼兒，眼中透著威嚴。待得狼群平靜下來後，又再度開口：「阿爾法，聽令。」

只見坐在康納前方的七隻狼倏地目光一利，端正坐姿回應了康納的召喚。

「獵月熊正在我們的獵場恣意破壞，月牙狼無法容忍如此放肆的行為。阿爾法，七位破例一齊動爪，把獵月熊趕出去！」

七匹狼低了低頭說道：「了解。」

「斯冰菊，一切就交給你了。」康納對七狼之一的黑白狼說道,「定要將獵月熊驅逐出境！」

「遵命。」斯冰菊低頭致意。

「布雷克，告訴吉娜支援即將到達，讓她再堅持一會。」布雷克領命說是，轉過身便仰天縱聲長嗥了起來。

「現在，大集會暫時中止，直到阿爾法完成任務後再度召開。」

「阿爾法，任務開始。」斯冰菊朝康納微一點頭，便領著六匹阿爾法狼飛奔出去。
七隻阿爾法狼共同出擊是極為罕有的事。在眾狼的目光下，他們奔跑跳躍間幾個起伏，背影迅速隱沒於夜色之中，再也看不見了。

「康納，你不出爪嗎？」老狼聲音有些沙啞，但雙目仍炯炯有神。

「我是狼王，我有保護你們的責任。」康納微微一哂，如此回答道。

*******

又是一聲巨響，獵月熊毀天滅地的攻擊將森林破壞得如同小型隕石群墜落，坑坑洞洞滿目瘡痍，而牠堅硬的長爪在土地上留下一道道壑口，整片森林已不復原來蓊鬱的景色。

這一擊原來是針對吉娜，但在她能力全面展開下並未造成任何傷害，反而被輕巧地閃過了去。

而吉娜在脫離攻擊範圍的瞬間，瞧準時機在比她身子還要巨大的熊掌抓了一爪。令她感到吃驚的是，被黑毛所覆蓋的軀體卻像銅牆鐵壁，自己的攻擊完全沒有殺傷力可言。這堅韌的肌肉強度和密度使吉娜心中一震，不由得蹙起眉頭。

既然如此，那麽唯一可以攻擊的地方，就只有眼睛了。吉娜心念方動，恰巧獵月熊又是一掌揮來，吉娜翻身一躍，就這麼順著獵月熊的前臂急奔而上，直取牠的雙眼。

看清局勢，當機立斷，不存猶豫，「快、狠、準」便是狼狩獵與戰鬥的第一準則。

獵月熊咆哮嘶叫著，牠如何不知道獵物在牠身上跑動著，一個怒吼便揮掌朝自己臂膀拍落。

但是這一下還是落空了，吉娜又一次高高跳起，藉由「永瞬」，眨眼間便拉近了她與目標的距離，接著只需一擊，獵月熊也將一嘗墮入黑暗的滋味。

吉娜勁透臂，臂達腕，緊接著右爪橫揮劃過，一道劇烈的波動爪襲向獵月熊的雙目。就在這個剎那，獵月熊的速度斗然加快，竟然超越了身處時間流速較快的吉娜，幾乎是瞬間，獵月熊脖子猛然一縮，千鈞一髮之際讓開了這一擊。

然而此時吉娜身在空中無從借力，而「永瞬」急催之下，重力加速度尚未將她拉回地面，獵月熊電閃一般地拉開右臂，直直朝天空拍出，掌力化成弧形將四下散落，把吉娜籠罩在內。

這一下退無可退，吉娜雙爪在胸前交叉抓落，兩道衝擊波轟上了熊掌，但也只阻得一阻，浩然無匹的掌力依舊猛惡萬分，不見澀滯地朝吉娜壓下。

幾招拆過不過是數息之間的事，而這時賽德方從塵埃之中奔出，見吉娜遇險，賽德吼叫聲中撲抓向了獵月熊，但怒音未止，「碰」的一聲，獵月熊這一掌，將賽德的內心，連同吉娜的身軀，重重擊落在地。

受到重創的吉娜在強大的衝擊之下於地面上拖出一道長溝，長溝的盡頭，深紅的軀體不再動彈了。

賽德悲憤交集，他也不理會獵月熊直揮而來的硬爪，狂吼聲中猛然一踢地，身子如風一般從獵月熊胯下竄將過去。

「咯咯咯......吼！」獵月熊見獵物忽然間消失在眼前，瞪大眼睛低吼了一聲。
趁著獵月熊一時迷惘，賽德叼住吉娜的後頸輕輕一甩，負在肩上，往僅存不多的塵霧衝了進去。

賽德在一處小坡上停了下來，他小心翼翼地將吉娜放在柔軟的草地，這裡背對著獵月熊的視角，雖然不可能長久躲著，但也只能將就了。賽德緊張地俯身探了探吉娜的鼻息。徼天之幸，吉娜尚存一絲氣息，賽德頓時鬆了一口氣。大略檢查之下吉娜並沒有明顯的外傷，但內臟肯定受到震盪，如果不盡快治療的話，她會因為內出血而走向死亡。

忽然間，吉娜睜開眼睛眨了眨，看見賽德焦急憂慮的目光，不知為何，在如此兇險的情況下，她的心靈竟一片祥和溫暖。

「......快走吧！我沒關係的。」吉娜的聲音低若游絲，但眼中卻如水般溫柔。儘管對這世界還眷戀著，但她似乎能夠放下了。

賽德怔怔地望著吉娜，曾幾何時，也有狼也和吉娜一般，要他拋下她自己的性命轉身逃去。

是誰呢？吉娜的身影慢慢地和某隻狼重合起來，但他想不起那到底是誰。視野漸漸模糊了起來，溢出眼眶的是什麼呢？他也無意知道了。

賽德心中大慟，仰天對月怒聲長嗥。

沒有力量就無法達成自己卑微的願望，沒有力量就無法守護自己想守護的狼，沒有力量就只能眼睜睜無力地看著慘劇又一次發生。

他不要再看到狼兒在自己眼前哀鳴，而他只能無能為力得回望他們溢於言表的痛苦。

這樣的他，無法容忍！！！

無法容忍！！！

無法！！！

賽德此刻滿心的意念化為最純粹的殺意，毫無察覺方才流過他腦中意識的話語。

我要看見，殺了你！

瞬間賽德周圍的空氣一凝，接著被迫了開來。一股開天闢地般的氣勢迸發而出，直把獵月熊給壓在底下。

「嘎吼！」獵月熊不由自主地退後一步，吼叫聲中竟然含著一絲驚恐。

與此同時，某隻飄蕩在黑暗之中的白狼睜開了眼睛，他無神地舉頭向上看去，只見心靈之海的表層正在衝突激盪，好像遭遇了一場大風暴一樣，波濤洶湧。

「開始了嗎......」白狼露出一絲微笑。

「賽德......」

「一切都會沒事的。」賽德堅定地說著。他抬起頭直直地看向獵月熊血紅的雙瞳，嘴角咧開露出白牙。

吉娜身體微微一動似乎想起身，但卻被賽德輕輕按住了。

「相信我吧。沒事的。」賽德轉頭過來，對吉娜輕聲說著。

而在吉娜失去意識前最後的目光裡，她看見了賽德的右眼，彷彿流瀉著太陽的光輝，瞳華金光燦然。

----------


## 卡斯特

白拓寫的故事超精采的!
每個地方都形容得栩栩如生~
實在太強大了0w0

總之小說加油喔!
祝靈感源源不絕>W<

----------

